# SOMATROPIN 199A



## stevebills (Oct 9, 2007)

I am using g-sci at the mo and going to try Somatropin next is it a better product? :confused1: :confused1:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

no GH is GH but i have never heard of Somatropin 199a


----------



## stevebills (Oct 9, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> no GH is GH but i have never heard of Somatropin 199a


its hardcore growth so im told :whistling:


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

well thats yet another relabelled generic, that and g-tropin seem to be stocked together by most, again wasnt chuffed, plus the bull**** i got about how good it was from a cpl of sources was plain ridiculous, such as better than proper pharma gh etc etc....absolute tripe...

if your getting the water bloat and tingle from your current brand of GH dude, why change it??? it works.... why risk buying something that doesnt?


----------



## stonecoldzero (Aug 30, 2009)

As I understand it, somatropin is just a generic name for HGH of any sort and whatever brand, including the various generics and blue tops. In other words, it's the same as fluoxetine being the generic name for prozac, so prozac's always gonna be fluoxetine. So .... it's generic hgh with the generic name for hgh.

Hope that makes sense to someone other than me!


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

noel said:


> well thats yet another relabelled generic, that and g-tropin seem to be stocked together by most, again wasnt chuffed, plus the bull**** i got about how good it was from a cpl of sources was plain ridiculous, such as better than proper pharma gh etc etc....absolute tripe...
> 
> if your getting the water bloat and tingle from your current brand of GH dude, why change it??? it works.... why risk buying something that doesnt?


dont start about that hardcore crap, iv got guys down the gym telling me they've been on it a week and put on 6pounds pmsl, better again the stuff is almost double the pricelol i try and tell them but no one sees sense, wait for a lab to bring out aas with hardcore in the title... the fooker would make a mint:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## stevebills (Oct 9, 2007)

noel said:


> well thats yet another relabelled generic, that and g-tropin seem to be stocked together by most, again wasnt chuffed, plus the bull**** i got about how good it was from a cpl of sources was plain ridiculous, such as better than proper pharma gh etc etc....absolute tripe...
> 
> if your getting the water bloat and tingle from your current brand of GH dude, why change it??? it works.... why risk buying something that doesnt?


so you do get water bloat from gh then?

cos my hands and feet and ankles have swollen up :thumbup1:


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

stevebills said:


> its hardcore growth so im told :whistling:


so it's relabelled generic then mate.....as that is what hardcore is...


----------



## stevebills (Oct 9, 2007)

Robsta said:


> so it's relabelled generic then mate.....as that is what hardcore is...


There seems to be a few generics floating about :lol:


----------



## stevebills (Oct 9, 2007)

stonecoldzero said:


> As I understand it, somatropin is just a generic name for HGH of any sort and whatever brand, including the various generics and blue tops. In other words, it's the same as fluoxetine being the generic name for prozac, so prozac's always gonna be fluoxetine. So .... it's generic hgh with the generic name for hgh.
> 
> Hope that makes sense to someone other than me!


Makes sense here :thumbup1:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

stevebills said:


> its hardcore growth so im told :whistling:


mate don't constantly push Hardcore Growth on the board it is a generic GH product that they are trying to push off as their own brand it is no better than other generics....and it aint 199 as GH only come in 191aa and 192aa so if it is 199a then its not GH


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

So they get generic gh....re-label it, then charge silly money cos they put a pretty sticker on it........what mug is gonna want to buy that???

If they do, then they are just that......mugs...all imo of course


----------



## Mr_Nice (Nov 27, 2009)

I think that it is a crying shame that so much rubbish is put out on to the market, with only one aim of a few people getting rich. G-Tropin, Genetropin, Kitropin, Hygetropin, Genotropin, all make statments but which are actually what they say on the tin? This 199 malarky is a new one on me by the way, but naming a product that is so expensive to manufacture if genuinely of a high grade, something cheesey like Hardcore, with such cheap repackaging and from a blatantly unknown factory producing chinese generic blue and yellow tops, is wrong. This site is full of young guys who need honest advice, and experienced boybuilders/trainers that also need the accurate advice. This is from what I have seen over the last few years the best site for expressing your views and opinions on bodybuilding, it would be great to see a board with honest and accurate analysis of products, then people could see for themselves just what they are taking or actually not taking. So many people seem to be plugging their own brands, someone gave me a Hardcore Growth Analysis sheet that was obviousy made by some fool in his bedroom using MS Office. It annoys me, and it would be great if a site such as this could be used to help the guys understand what a Genuine, fake or a rip off UG or good UG brand is like. Is that a bad rant? Sorry for going on a bit. I understand it is a hard task to undertake.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

it is not only hard but very expensive to test products such as GH.....

i have no issue with generic GH as long as you know what your buying.......their is some decent generic GH out there but you pay the price for generics but with a product like HC GH or EFP GH they place a sticker on it and double the cost just to confuse people to pay more.....


----------



## Mr_Nice (Nov 27, 2009)

Exactly what I mean Pscarb, a nice little sticker and it costs the earth. Have some decent generic GH at the min, as well as some insane IGF that I am looking forward to using again. Didn't cost the earth and is proving the expensive brands can be but not always are a waste of hard earned cash...


----------



## D-TROPIN (May 13, 2008)

what are the good brands on the market at the moment>??

all i hear is these cheesy names like hardcore growth and royal tropin and stuff...it all sounds so cheap and crap

also everyone always trying to pass on fake hypges and fake jins(STILL)..Its shameless..

alot of sources knowingly carry this stuff and it ****es me off

pharma stuff is just too expensive so personally i wouldnt waste my money on underdosed or suspect gh unless i knew i was gunna get good returns...ie good gains!!!

that goes for igf as well.........


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Hygenes are GTG.


----------



## SvenPowerH (Jul 20, 2009)

D-TROPIN said:


> what are the good brands on the market at the moment>??
> 
> all i hear is these cheesy names like hardcore growth and royal tropin and stuff...it all sounds so cheap and crap
> 
> ...


I don't know about the rest of HGH you talk about but for royaltropin i have seen this lab tests and it doesn't look like being any close to fake or underdosed. Its the first lab test result i see on a Somatropin product and from what i know the cost of a test like this is somewhere close to 4000 pounds. Lets see from other "cheap" brands some tests like this and the quality of the growth hormones will rise for sure and many "bluetops" will disappear!.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

where was the test performed Sven as all lab tests have a either headed paper or an official stamp i cannot see one only a watermark from the company selling the GH??as for cheesy names this one is one of the worst..


----------



## SvenPowerH (Jul 20, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> where was the test performed Sven as all lab tests have a either headed paper or an official stamp i cannot see one only a watermark from the company selling the GH??as for cheesy names this one is one of the worst..


Bro i got the lab test papers from their website maybe you could email them and ask of the place the testing lab.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

not interested in their opion as they will not give it but i will say this to anyone that a true lab test is an independant one....a test provided by the company selling the GH with no independance is not one i would trust.....


----------



## ryoken (Jan 8, 2009)

tbh im always very untrusting of labs that put up their own lab tests as there are some labs that have done this and have been found out as con artists, as said by PScarb if your getting a lab test done then should be done by an independant lab not just typed out on some of your own paper?????

just my oppinion on it


----------



## SvenPowerH (Jul 20, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> not interested in their opion as they will not give it but i will say this to anyone that a true lab test is an independant one....a test provided by the company selling the GH with no independance is not one i would trust.....


Pscarb you are right about independent testing but who will spend 3-4Gz to test a product? Its not like everybody this days tests their HGH.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i totally agree this is why trusting a lab is very important...this is a new GH source i have seen the posts about how great it is and how it strips fat at an amazing rate blah blah all i can say is if it does that then it is not GH because GH does not do that... 

GenSci slated Ansomone for being 192aa with no proof apart from a PDF article on BOS and this stuck even after Ansomone published a Lab report for their GH.....my point is that rep is everything and this is why i am seeing on all the sites i run some new member popping up and saying how great this product is all of a sudden quoting a lab test published by the company selling it.....


----------



## Northern Rocker (Aug 18, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> not interested in their opion as they will not give it but i will say this to anyone that a true lab test is an independant one....a test provided by the company selling the GH with no independance is not one i would trust.....


if this is their attempt at spamming then indeed they're a cheesy op best avoided:

http://www.muscletalk.co.uk/Royaltropin-HGH-m3730269.aspx

http://www.professionalmuscle.com/forums/peptides-growth-factors/54518-royaltropin-hgh.html#post691582


----------

